
Report: Chinese Government Assigning Han Men to Live and Sleep with Uighur Women - jseliger
https://www.nationalreview.com/news/chinese-government-assigning-han-men-to-live-and-sleep-with-uighur-women-whose-husbands-have-been-detained-report
======
michaelmrose
Every time I imagine that reached the absolute bottom of Chinese depravity
they grab a shovel and dig.

I fully expect to ultimately see death camps eventually.

~~~
feelthepress
[https://www.foxla.com/news/undercover-video-reveals-
brutal-t...](https://www.foxla.com/news/undercover-video-reveals-brutal-
treatment-of-falun-gong-prisoners-inside-chinese-labor-camps)

------
breadandcrumbel
Saw this comment on Reddit:

>I went searching for more reliable sources on this and found this story from
AP:
[https://apnews.com/9ca1c29fc9554c1697a8729bba4dd93b](https://apnews.com/9ca1c29fc9554c1697a8729bba4dd93b)

It's from 2018 but it does back up the idea that there is a program where
China places party loyalists in the homes of Uighur Muslims in a program
called "Pair Up and Become Family." It also briefly mentions bed sharing.

------
olliej
They misspelled rape

